# My F2 Pundamilia Nyererei "Red Mwanza" now CARES registered



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was ultra excited today to get an email that the first of the four species i plan on registering with CARES was accepted and is not registered!!! Here are my young F2 red mwanza :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

that is great Mschn99 ... and your fish are so beautiful. What a great way to share your tank space ... with species that are threatened or in need of our care and sharing. I now have 4 species that are C.A.R.E.S. registered...am thinking I'll be building on that number ... as I love all of them and think they are the best fish. I know that there are many people out there that have devoted years to the C.A.R.E.S effort ... I am just a baby in this area but like you very excited to be a part of it. I know you will do great with anything you put your mind and tanks to Mschn99 ... GO C.A.R.E.S


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> that is great Mschn99 ... and your fish are so beautiful. What a great way to share your tank space ... with species that are threatened or in need of our care and sharing. I now have 4 species that are C.A.R.E.S. registered...am thinking I'll be building on that number ... as I love all of them and think they are the best fish. I know that there are many people out there that have devoted years to the C.A.R.E.S effort ... I am just a baby in this area but like you very excited to be a part of it. I know you will do great with anything you put your mind and tanks to Mschn99 ... GO C.A.R.E.S


Even if most dont understand it...its fun having rare and different fish that you can have experts feel comfortable calling pure down to the collection point! These guys are in a species only tank right now, but i have considered adding white top hara to the tank just because for my space right now this 72 gallon with only one species is not too colorful and not helping my breeding program as much as it could. All that said.......others may not appreciat the females and the lack of coloration....but i love the species!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations and a great accomplishment! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

congrats! That is GREAT news! What other species are you looking at!


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

witamygreatdanes said:


> congrats! That is GREAT news! What other species are you looking at!


I have Zebra Obliquidens, Kyoga Flameback, and Dayglow right now that i just need to get a little more info from the breeders before registering. After that im not sure, im holding off on too many more vic's right now but im always watching for something cool.


----------



## enigma6 (Jun 23, 2013)

the third shot is awesome ... and congratulations


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

good to hear some of the many Nyererei RED Mwanza distributed got registered with cares


----------



## Bob1 (Jan 7, 2002)

Can they be eventually reintroduced to the lake.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

there would be no reason to reintroduce them, right now the nyererei populations are stable in the lake


----------

